# Help support me!



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Im glad to say I have finally become popular enough for youtube to start giving me a chance to make a few bucks back. I only ever made videos because I like sharing my projects with other enthusiasts, but its nice to see that everyone enjoys them enough to subscribe for more.

If you want to do me a huge solid, head to my channel page, then click on an advertisement or "like" any of my videos. Advertisement clicks do the most for me, but any views/likes count also. Any coin I make will only be put into my hobby 

In return, the least I can do is give you a "like" and "thanks" here on the forums, and continue to make higher quality videos in the future. My next planting video will take a few months in the making, but will be worth the wait once put together. 

Thanks everyone!

YouTube - ‪jgrimmier's Channel‬‏


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I've liked every one of your videos already haha. Whenever you post a new video I'll be sure to like it and click on a few ads. I don't know if you're going to keep it personal or something, but how much do you make from this?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha thanks Mitch. Its pennys right now. I think every advertisement click is like 25 or 33 cents or something, and every 100 views is probably the same. Im up to a total of $0.98 in 2 days! WOOOOT! hahaha

Hopefully over time I can make enough to help pay for a better dslr with video or something. My cam right now isnt cutting it. Its not like Im gonna make a living out of this, but its cool to be popular enough especially in this type of hobby.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

that's a LEGIT viv dude. can't wait to see it planted. fantastic work. you definitely need youtube sponsor dollars to pay for all those electronics!

subscribed, liked, and ad for pizza clicked.

-brett


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks btcope. Im surprised you havent seen the build yet on the forums lol. 

Keep the clicks comming, I appreciate it! Just got 3 more subscribers from this thread also  wicked!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out the whole AdSense thing myself. I've been a part of it for about a year and have made $51 now. I haven't really done any promotion of my vids and don't have many subscribers. I can only have ads on a couple of my videos, and as best as I can tell, it's only videos that have over 10,000 views. But you have ads on yours with a lot fewer views. Any guesses as to why?

I read on CNN that there are some folks who make over $1 million a year on this stuff. I don't anticipate being able to make that much, but it'd be nice to make $10-$20 a month, if not more.


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pizza? phhhhhllease.... I clicked on Mario Brothers. 



btcope said:


> that's a LEGIT viv dude. can't wait to see it planted. fantastic work. you definitely need youtube sponsor dollars to pay for all those electronics!
> 
> subscribed, liked, and ad for pizza clicked.
> 
> -brett


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

MonarchzMan said:


> I've been trying to figure out the whole AdSense thing myself. I've been a part of it for about a year and have made $51 now. I haven't really done any promotion of my vids and don't have many subscribers. I can only have ads on a couple of my videos, and as best as I can tell, it's only videos that have over 10,000 views. But you have ads on yours with a lot fewer views. Any guesses as to why?
> 
> I read on CNN that there are some folks who make over $1 million a year on this stuff. I don't anticipate being able to make that much, but it'd be nice to make $10-$20 a month, if not more.


Well for starters, Im pretty sure you can only make money on the videos that are 100% created by the user. This means that only a few of mine are eligible because I sometimes add music from other artists. Also, I think it has to do with how much popularity the video has. The more views and "likes" it gets in a short period of time once uploaded is the main factor. My last 3 vids have been given the opportunity to get add promotion, however only my last one has been without music from others. I almost have 500 subscribers now, so over the first few days the views grow quickly. It also helps to have build threads with over 23 thousand views, lots of followers, and posting on multiple forums 

From now on Im going to try and create a simple looping track to play over my new videos so they are acceptable and can help me make a few bucks. For some reason though, it seems I have adds on my channel and on all my other videos right now...Even the ones with music.

Now that I know clicking adds helps the content creators, I'll be doing it much more often on videos I enjoy watching. It really does add up if people know about it, so get clicking!

Thanks guys!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting. I'm going to have to try to play around with that. I need to figure out more vids to post too. It would be nice to make a bit of money for the videos!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol yeah its tough to post videos that more people will eventually find. For some reason my very first crappy video has the most views of anything I have made so far. I have no clue why since all my newer stuff is 100x better. 

Anyways, thanks to anyone who has helped me out. Keep the clicks comming, and dont forget to let me know here so I can give you da thumbs up! If they continue to come at this rate I would be very grateful!

Im already talking with a younger youtuber who makes music for fun. He doesnt have many subs or views yet, so hopefully we can both help eachother out. He said yes to editing one of his tracks to suit my needs better. It has a relaxing deadmau5 vibe to it! Sweetness


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, the most popular videos tend to be the funny/dangerous/dumb ones on YouTube. The best I could muster close to that is talking about some venomous snake or wrestling a crocodilian before I spoke about it.

A lot of the how-to's seem to do really well. I just need to figure out the proper How-To's that will garner interest.

Or I could just be a herpetovoyeur, as one professor put it, and film mating herps. Animal sex always interests people, lol.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha im not going to change my style to get more views, but maybe spice up the titles of the videos a bit more. Use lots of exclamation marks and words that are searched more often.

Thanks everyone! Making this thread made a huge difference! I could actually make a good chunk of money if I could keep this up day to day. Nice to see people helping me out!


----------



## manicmatt (May 29, 2011)

Enjoyed, Subscribed, Three adds clicked, and helped along the way. I'm building my first vivarium and trying to get ideas for my backround. I like how your build is turning out thus far.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I just "liked" you some more, but Ive been subscribed for some time. 40zDicTator is my username.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guy! Man, if everyone who viewed my vids clicked an add I dont think I would need to work 40 hours a week anymore lol...Until then I'll still be nose to the grindstone...lol


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats Grimm on your youtube success! I've seen a couple of your vids before but just watched several more. Great stuff!

Subscribed, clicked on sponsor links, and liked several vids. Best of luck on your future youtube success!


----------



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been watching your builds and am subscribed to the Peninsula. I am more than happy to help out with the youtube thing. It is very enjoyable to check out your progress on these things. Top notch stuff.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks again guys. I have another orchid that is about to bloom, so I might try another timelapse. I just wish it was better quality or that I could use my dslr to capture it.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Im surprised I hadn't seen any of your videos before. Needless to say I'm subscribed. They are fantastic thanks for sharing. I clicked on several ads as well


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweetness, just hit 500 subscribers today! Not bad concidering I was under 300 when I started the peninsula build  Thanks everyone!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey grimm, loving your vids bro. Can't wait to see the beast peninsula planted and done!  Clicked an add for "foster and smith aquatics" whatever the hell that is, lol.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Subscribed, and clicked GMC ad. Great videos, And I thank you for sharing!

JBear


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I went to your youtube page to watch your videos but that advertisement for Ocada was just so fascinating I had to click that instead....

Sorry grimm maybe next time!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone who has helped! I have just under 100 clicks so far, and closing in on 45$ total. To bad I couldnt keep making the 20$ per day like the first day I posted this thread  haha in my dreams


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sub'ed dude. like your videos a lot.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Grimm, I have watched every one of your videos. I can't tell you the number of things I have learned.

Also wanted to thank you for helping me get going. What seems like rocket science to me, surely bores you to tears. Yet you're still helping. Says a lot about your passion for PDF's.

Rock on. Oh and I wouldn't recommend doing any bank errands in that gas mask. Bad things could happen.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Clicked an ad  Also for foster and smith aquatics! Glad to help Grimm!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Grimm I've been subscribed to you before I even came on here lol.
Over 7 months lol
I wish they would have partnered with you sooner lol.
Good luck man...can't wait to see the peninsula build finished


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

*Bump*

My first time brining a thread back to life

Subscribed, Liked, clicked 2 sponsors so far. Will get you a dollar by the end of the night  

Will keep clicking and liking evertime I watch your video's, Never knew you could make money off YouTube. Go figure.

Been on Dendroboard for awhile suprised I never seen this thread before.


So GRIMM, how much have you made off YouTube since 2011 if you care to share?

Also how many subscribers you got since then?

last count you mentioned in the thread was 500.

-Nick


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nicholas said:


> *Bump*
> 
> My first time brining a thread back to life
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick. Super old thread but I guess it still ends up helping me!

Um, now I have around 2700 subscribers I think. My peninsula videos were definitely the main attraction and got me a lot of viewers and subs. I even had one featured on a popular youtube channel with a ton of subscribers, and once I got a like 10k views in one day from someone sharing it on a huge website in europe somewhere. 

And as for money, it is still less then a dollar a day.....Stay in school kids!  Im actually doing a contest on my youtube right now and giving away more moneys worth of stuff then I've made this year on youtube. Join in


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I seen that $150 dollar contest it looks fun! I will view it, click a sponsor, and like it.



I would like to join but unfortunately I recently moved to Europe for a little while due to career obligations. I think I will leave the wonderful prize to another hobbyist. 

I truly enjoy your work on the Peninsula setup. It sparks many new ideas in my own head for a construction.

I watched your video on a purchase of a book by: Takashi Amano. I am curious what tank you have planned in the future that draws inspiration from this book. Are you currently working on a project drawn from this inspiration?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nicholas said:


> Yeah I seen that $150 dollar contest it looks fun! I will view it, click a sponsor, and like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I had an ok grasp on tank hardscaping and composition before getting the book, but by looking through his work (and works of many other aquarists) I have more ideas about planting choices and placement. Most of the time I see a plant I would like to use I cant find it up in Canada though. So I just make due with the plants I can get. I try to make the biggest impact with driftwood now, so the crazier a design the better!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

QUOTE=GRIMM;876641]I think I had an ok grasp on tank hardscaping and composition before getting the book  [/QUOTE]

Without a doubt. I was curious what may have transpired from other artist work into your own mind. After all isn't it a open source community? Art and design that is.


Just for curiosity sake and to help keep this thread alive to help support you more  how much do one of your pictures cost singularly?

Really am thinking of joining the contest but after the moving company just damaged 6,700 euros of my property (including cracking my favorite tank) I am not looking forward to the legal process and then having to do it again on my way back to the states.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Grimm, I have to mention. Were these photo's from this news source taken at the same lake as your photo?

"Dailymail"
What bubbles beneath: Beautiful patterns of frozen bubbles trapped in Canada lake are highly flammable methane gas | Mail Online


"Justin Grimm"
500px / Photo "Locked In" by Justin Grimm


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes all those shots are from the same lake, and all of them were taken by Darwin Wiggett. He does photo tours at the lake out of the only lodge in the area, basically free advertisement for his work. He has some super helpful ebooks, but I saw one of his prints in person and all I could think was "I could do better" haha

Thats to bad about your moving costs. I would hate for a tank to get broken and have to redo things.

And as for prints, it depends on size obviously. Its actually a lot if someone had to try and resell them to make a profit for a living. And thats just for the paper, excluding any sort of mount or frame which cost a lot more. Good thing I just do it for fun. It would be amazing to sell a couple big ass prints to help pay for more photography trips though.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

I will help support you 100% your videos are great. Even if you did steal my air circulation idea. Lol Justkidding. Your vivs have given me such great ideas. (as well as all the other members on the board who have shared). We will keep the change flowing.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Grimm like my facebook page theblack frog. I totally got you on the youtube likes sir.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Liked a bunch of vids and subscribed. By the way, where do you buy the fans and adapters you used in the peninsula? 

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------

